# VSA or Alternative?



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

So newbie to the world of Servo controls, and for days I have been Reading and Learning. 

So my question is software
Right now I have 3 props I want to do, 
1 Skeleton- head turn, jaw and 3 servo arm. 
1 skull jaw only
1 skull head turn and jaw. 
I am using the usb-ssc-32
There will be banter between them. 
Total of 8 servo's at this time, 

VSA, is very popular, and so are Nelson's MonkeyBasic addon's. 
Which level, would I need of VSA, 
I believe I will need the Console also for Nelson's stuff
Virtual Haunt and poss Helmsman.

Next question is there another software package out there for the SSC-32 that is user friendly? 

Thanks Andy


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Unfortunately there are few if any alternatives to VSA. It's interface is dated and clunky by today's software standards, but it's a necessary evil for animation show control. The hobby version with console option should work fine. Add the nice options from Monkeybasic and you'll have an easy to use interface for VSA that lets you program your skull movements with a joystick. 

I am still looking for a good open-source alternative ,especially for people just getting into the 3-axis realm. Work is currently being done with Vixen, a free alternative lighting control program.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Homey, I looked into Vixen, and there is a three axis skull program, and I am playing with it, but I do like the Monkeybasic's virtural Haunt for arm and skull options. 

Thanks for your input
Andy


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Virtualhaunt is not needed for arm movement unless you want to visually see the arms move on the computer if i am correct.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

scubaspook said:


> Virtualhaunt is not needed for arm movement unless you want to visually see the arms move on the computer if i am correct.


The best thing would be VSA with a Vixen type interface. There has been some limited success using Vixen for servo control but only with custom boards so far.

I've played with Virtualhaunt and it is basically a way to visualize your VSA sequences/routines on a screen. Ran into some bugs in Virtualhaunt with new drivers and have not had time to go back and try to fix anything yet. I really wanted to capture the screen to video but that does not work very well and there is no direct to video mode. I was hoping a new updated version would be out soon.

Trackskull is the tool for building routines either from a joystick or a TrackIR head tracking device. It allows you to control a skull by shawdowing your head movements into VSA code (puppeteering) .


----------



## snake-byte (Feb 12, 2012)

Although I have never used Monkey Basic, it seems like an excellent add on to VSA. I like VSA because it is very stable, easy to use, and the support is excellent.


----------

